# The rectum stretcher



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

*All due respect to the LEO's here on MT :asian 

RECTUM STRETCHER 

While she was 'flying'  down the road yesterday, a woman passed over a 
bridge only to find a cop  with a radar gun on the other side lying in 
wait. 

The cop pulled her  over, walked up to the car, and with that classic 
patronizing smirk we  all know and love, asked, 'What's your hurry?' 

To which she replied,  'I'm late for work.' 

'Oh yeah,' said the cop, 'what do you do?'  

I'm a rectum stretcher,' she responded. 

The cop stammered, 'A  what? A rectum stretcher? And just what does a 
rectum stretcher do?'  

'Well,' she said, 'I start by inserting one finger, then work my way up  
to two fingers, then three, then four, then with my whole hand in. 
I  work from side to side until I can get both hands in, and then I 
slowly but  surely stretch it, until it's about 6 feet wide.' 

'And just what the  hell do you do with a 6 foot arsehole? ' he asked. 

'You give him a radar  gun and park him behind a bridge..., she exclaimed.' 

Traffic Ticket -  $95.00 
Court Costs - $45.00 
Look on the Cop's  Face................PRICELESS    
*


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## shihansmurf (Dec 13, 2008)

:cheers:

Given the wicked speeding ticket I just got, I needed that. 

Thanks.

Mark.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 13, 2008)

I ran into one her products in TN this past summer...guys like him are the reason highway patrolman jokes exist.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 14, 2008)

1 part Roscoe P. Coltrane, 1 part Buford T. Justice, 1 part Joseph Gobbels.

I know his cousin.


----------

